# How do I minimize my pores?



## KickItLow (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm only 15, and my pores seem bigger than before. Maybe it's the fact that I've been picking at my face recently, I'm just really OCD about clogged pores and tried to get it out. Pore strips never worked. Any help?

Any products that will work?

Any pore strips that actually work?

Hopefully they're teen-friendly and not made only for adults.

Thanks.


----------



## davidgomes (Sep 21, 2011)

*Hello, *

*Chemicals Peels * are also effective for reducing the size, look and appearance of large pores. Chemical peel with Trichloreacetic acid (TCA) is the most appropriate peel for enlarged pores as the acid penetrates more deeply into the skin and removes the damaged layers of the skin, allowing new cells to form.

*Laser resurfacing* is another procedure that is effective in treating enlarged pores. Laser resurfacing treatment treats not only large pores but also wrinkles, discolorations caused by sun damage, post-acne scars and the best thing is that it boost collagen production which is essential for the skinâ€™s elasticity and healthy look. The procedure tones, lifts and tightens skin on the face and stimulates long-term collagen and elastin rebuilding.

I hope it will work to overcome your pores......


----------



## KickItLow (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks, my mom did a chemical peel for her "holes." (She didn't know what they're called, she's FOB).

I guess I'll have to save some money. The big pores are near my cheeks and get rid of sun wrinkles you say? Hm... I have one line of wrinkle under both of my eyes...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Trish22 (Sep 22, 2011)

Try cleansing your face on a daily basis. Large pores can be created from the daily dirt, grime &amp; dead skin cells, which can also create blackheads. There are a few natural ways to minimize pores, what worked best for me was using tomatoes. You need to use it on a daily basis or at least a few times a week (the blend can be stored for about a week in the fridge if it's properly sealed).   Prepare the blend by slicing a tomato, then juice and de-seed each half into a bowl/ food processor. Peel off the skin of each half and add the tomato's insides to the seeds &amp; juice. Mash the skinless tomato halves or blend them in the food processor.   Wash your face with warm/lukewarm water and carefully pat dry. Then apply the tomato's blend to your face, quickly (obviously, avoid the eyes &amp; mouth area).    Wait for ten minutes and rinse it off with some warm water.   Finish with a rinse of cool water too, to close off the pores. Then use moisturizer to finish it off.   * Try adding a tablespoon of oatmeal to soak up the excess oil if you have oily skin. * Try adding a tablespoon of natural unflavored yogurt for an extra boost of moisture if you have dry skin.


----------



## KickItLow (Sep 22, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Trish22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Try cleansing your face on a daily basis. Large pores can be created from the daily dirt, grime &amp; dead skin cells, which can also create blackheads. There are a few natural ways to minimize pores, what worked best for me was using tomatoes. You need to use it on a daily basis or at least a few times a week (the blend can be stored for about a week in the fridge if it's properly sealed).   Prepare the blend by slicing a tomato, then juice and de-seed each half into a bowl/ food processor. Peel off the skin of each half and add the tomato's insides to the seeds &amp; juice. Mash the skinless tomato halves or blend them in the food processor.   Wash your face with warm/lukewarm water and carefully pat dry. Then apply the tomato's blend to your face, quickly (obviously, avoid the eyes &amp; mouth area).    Wait for ten minutes and rinse it off with some warm water.   Finish with a rinse of cool water too, to close off the pores. Then use moisturizer to finish it off.   * Try adding a tablespoon of oatmeal to soak up the excess oil if you have oily skin. * Try adding a tablespoon of natural unflavored yogurt for an extra boost of moisture if you have dry skin.


I got a little confused on what to put in the blender. So I put the tomato juice, and it's insides in? And throw away the seeds and skin?


----------



## jadamiranda (Sep 23, 2011)

Just exfoliate and use a toner.  It will minimise pore size.


----------



## KickItLow (Sep 25, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *jadamiranda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just exfoliate and use a toner.  It will minimise pore size.


What kind of toner can I use? I have dry skin and it's sort of normal.


----------



## Beginner (Sep 26, 2011)

Try the aspirin mask first.

Uncoated Aspirin, mix with water and add either honey, yogurt OR aloe vera in it. Helps clear up scars, acne, and pore sizes.

This is due to the BHA.

One good mix for moisture is

Yogurt (natural, not flavored)

Banana

Oatmeal( I never tried oatmeal with it but I heard it works)

Another one:

SEA salt and honey. Has to be SEA salt, if table salt it'll kill skin.

Exfoliate once a week.

My favorite is just natural yogurt by itself. Its simple and easy.


----------



## KickItLow (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks guys. I remember Michelle Phan doing a tut on the aspirin mask.

I use Bare minerals foundation (as a concealer haha, it's not very pore friendly, makes them look huge).

I also use Perfectly Real foundation from Clinique.


----------



## Cinnamon Cocoa (Sep 27, 2011)

As a teenager, I used Clean &amp; Clear Deep Facial Cleanser (not sure on the title he threw the bottle out yesterday) it was used for pores and other things, I have my husband using that now. I didn't use a toner but I Stridex pads, I still do with the occassional break out and do a Mint Julep mask twice a week. I love Mint Julep masks. The mask minimizes pores dramatically, the hubbys pores were huge. He's even noticed they've gotten a lot smaller.


----------



## KickItLow (Sep 28, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Cinnamon Cocoa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As a teenager, I used Clean &amp; Clear Deep Facial Cleanser (not sure on the title he threw the bottle out yesterday) it was used for pores and other things, I have my husband using that now. I didn't use a toner but I Stridex pads, I still do with the occassional break out and do a Mint Julep mask twice a week. I love Mint Julep masks. The mask minimizes pores dramatically, the hubbys pores were huge. He's even noticed they've gotten a lot smaller.



Was it the Deep Pore one? Thanks also  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shaylynn (Sep 28, 2011)

1. Cleanse face as normal

2. Exfoliate (1-3 times weekly). 

For general exfoliation, use baking soda. 

If you have oily skin, use sea salt. 

If you have dry skin or facial scarring, use sugar. 

3. Use a toner. Lemon juice (straight or diluted with water works very well). 

4. USE A MOISTURIZER! Everyone should use a moisturizer, even if it's just a thin layer after your skincare routine. Your skin will not like you if you strip it of it's natural lubricants!


----------



## Cinnamon Cocoa (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, it is. I just saw it in the commissary today. You're welcome. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *KickItLow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Starrmarykay (Oct 2, 2011)

From what I have learned over my beauty years, you cannot physically minimize the size of your pores. You can minimize the appearance of them (make them look smaller but they stay the same size regardless). When you wash your face use warm water to initially wet it and when you do your final rinse use cold water. The warm water makes your skin loosen to open up your pores and wash the residue from them and the cold water from your final rinse will tighten your skin making your pores appear smaller. Certain products also help such as the Mary Kay Timewise Microdermabrasion Set that you use 2-4 times per week. Plus it gives you super smooth and soft skin.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KickItLow (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mcarazee (Oct 3, 2011)

Just clean your face everyday, morning and night. This is what i do to minimize my pores and get rid of white heads. First I take a hot face towel (not too hot to burn ur face..lol) n just place it on the areas where my pores are (but once in a while I boil water, pour it in a big bowl Then have my face over it with a towel over my head to lock the steam in) then I use a cleanser or a face scrub, after I take a mild toner to close the pores (but sometimes I use green tea ice cube, which you can make by just making green tea and put it in an ice tray and to the freezer, or an ice cube, just cuz my skin is dry and sensitive and toners can dry my skin more). Then I moisturize. What it does is that the hot water will open up your pores then you clean it to get rid of dirt and oil from the pores then you have to seal the pores by using toner (or ice) My skin improved by doing this. hope this helps, good luck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mcarazee (Oct 3, 2011)

And u can also use lemon juice as a toner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> sorry I forgot..


----------



## KickItLow (Oct 4, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *mcarazee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> And u can also use lemon juice as a toner
> 
> 
> ...




I have dry skin too, what kind of green tea do you use?


----------



## Firefox7275 (Oct 5, 2011)

Stretched pores are basically holes, even if they look dark that may be a shadow not a comedone - are you doing your extractions gently and safely? You should be steaming or using a weak alkaline to loosen the clogs, then using damp cotton bud or proper tool to ease them out. Are your moisturisers and face cosmetics non-comedogenic? If your skin is dehydrated that alone can make your pores visible so using astringents, drying acids, cleansing agents and scrubs may make your skin look worse by 'shrinking' it further. Check your cleansers don't contain sulphate surfactants, salicylic acid, benzoyl peroxide or alcohol - instead try the Oil Cleansing Method or a plant oil based cleansing lotion. Moisturise with a product containing urea, lactic acid, hyaluronic acid or olive squalane which are all the skin's natural hydrators. For gentle exfoliation try a weak lactic acid peel, cotton flannel, microfibre or muslin cloth.

HTH!


----------



## mcarazee (Oct 6, 2011)

I don't really have a specific kind. I change everytime. So u can just buy any green tea. Btw don't put it under your eye. Ice is too harsh for it. If u want to make one separately for your eye to minimize dark circles, puffiness, and moisturize, take cotton pads and cut them in half. Make your green tea, and take vitamin E (u can use pure vitamin E in one of those bottles or the pills, just poke it with a needle or tooth pick..about 2-3 pills) mix it all up and dip the cotton pads and put it in the freezer. I like to do this in the morning, feels so refreshing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

